# Devfs.conf Syntax



## rpowell47 (Jan 27, 2021)

When loading Zoom through Firefox, I always have to update the video0 device in devfs.conf to 777 for it to be found by Zoom. I added the following to the devfs.conf file, but to no avail.  `own /dev/video0 root:operator`. Should I also need to add `perm /dev/video0 777`? When using 666 the video0 is not recognized by Zoom. Or is any of this appropriate or useful?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2021)

Device nodes don't need _execute_ permissions. Device nodes are never executed.


----------

